# Refugiums anyone ?



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Just wondering whos running refugiums right now, what type they have and how it has affected their tanks since setting them up. I've been running one now for the last 6 months and had excellent results on my 20 gollon long I don't need to do weekly water changes and havent had any nitrate or amonia levels worth mentioning since about three weeks after setting up the fuge. I also don't run a skimmer as the fuge seems to absorb everything I can throw at it, plus with the low flow on the fuge my tank is vertually silent which is nice. Does anyone have different fuge set ups mine is a 2.5 gallon HOB deep mud bed with live rock and macro algae.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Almost everyone runs refugiums lol. Glad to hear you like it


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i dont lol dont have the space


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

to tal kabout extreem, I used to run a 20g fuge on a 75g long system with mangrove pods and chaeto in it. For over 9 months, all I did was top off water, and I didn't do any water change(not recommanded lol). And yes, they are useful.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I run a ten gal sump with a small refug under a 17 gal. It is a bit overkill. But I do have a pretty big bio load. A clown. wrasse and dwarf angel. They eat a lot. Poop a lot.

With skimmer and bio pellets. No algae. Still have to clean the glass once a week. No algae on sand or liverock. Water change biweekly. 5 gallons.

Don't change it if there is nothing wrong with it. Make sure to do maintence on a tank that small though. You don't want long term tank syndromes. 

My skimmer only skims the algae i scrape off as the mulm doesnt smell bad at all. I really didnt need it. 

No need to get a skimmer. i wanted a mangrove to replace the skimmer.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE


----------



## slakker (Apr 12, 2013)

I run a in sump refugium in an Aqueon Proflex 3 for a 90G DT. I added mineral mud with sand top dressing and LR with macro algae... Mostly Cheato but got a clump of "dragon's breath" in there as well... got 4 Trochus snails taking care of micro algae and may add a few more friendly CUC in there later. Also in the sump is a Tunze 9011 skimmer, Ehiem return and a DIY/Modded TLF brio pellet reactor.

The return chamber has a "silencer" and 2-200 micron filter bags, but I only use 1 (hoping not filter out all the pods)


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Heya slakker, can you please post or send me a pic, I would really like to see your sump setup, as I am running an Aqueon Proflex (I think).


----------



## slakker (Apr 12, 2013)

Hope this works...


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

With a 200 gallon I would need a huge refugium to benefit.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

slakker said:


> View attachment 16822
> 
> 
> Hope this works...


Thank you slakker. Mind if I pm you ?


----------



## slakker (Apr 12, 2013)

No problem... PM away....


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

slakker said:


> No problem... PM away....


I did lol, forgot to give you my #, lol...... didn't want to hijack this thread with my Q's


----------

